# Girling 60's and 54's



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a set of 54's on my car right now. I was thinking about going up to the 60's my question is, Are the caliper brackets the same for both setups?


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (Dubguy21)*

really?


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (Dubguy21)*

no way look at some pics. 1 vs 2 piston


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (hookdub)*

I have been but can't find anything that really definitive. The 54's have a pretty big piston, and the 60's have two smaller pistons. I thought they might be close.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (Dubguy21)*

First of all which Girling 54s are you saying that you have?
The stock 10.1" MKIII front calipers are Girling 54s.
Corrado G60 11" calipers are also Girling 54s, BUT they are made for 11" calipers along with the carriers. The carriers are different from the carriers for 10.1 rotors.
Audi 5000T Girling 60 calipers and carriers are made for 10 5/8" or 10 7/8" rotors, slight smaller than 11".
Because of this, the caliper carriers are all different for the these three type of calipers.


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (germancarnut51)*

Girling 54's from a corrado. With the upgraded rotors. I know the caliper mounting brackets will mate up to the spindles. Just like porsche 993 rear calipers will bolt up to the spindles on mk2's and mk3's. Height depth and everything else weren't the problem, just shimming them out to put equal pressure on each side of the rotor wasn't hard. 
I just want to know if the girling 60's from G60's audi's, or whatever will bolt up to a girling 54 caliper bracket. Can someone measure a the diameter of the 54 caliper bracket caliper mounting holes. Then can someone measure the same of a 60 and let me know. 
If they won't fit I guess I've got a set of 60's that are freshly rebuilt.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (Dubguy21)*

Girling 54s single piston calipers from a Corrado G60 run on the same 11" rotors as Girling 60s dual piston calipers from a Audi 5000T when installed on a VW.
You might as well buy whatever rotors you want to buy with the Corrado G60 Girling 54 calipers before you swap to the Girling 60 calipers.


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (germancarnut51)*

Just did a crude measurement last night. The calipers share the distance from mounting bolt holes, to the bracket. So I guess I answered my own question. I only asked because I didn't have the 60's right in front of me to measure. 
From what I understand from that, the caliper brackets don't matter because I have the brackets from the corrado on my jetta with drilled and slotted rotors. They are 11's, and will bolt up just fine. Another thing is that the brake pads are the same for both calipers. 
I had G60 54's on the car from a corrado. The 60's I ended up buying are from a 90 audi 90 quatro. I guess if anyone needs the info now, they will bolt up.


----------



## rocconut (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (Dubguy21)*

Looking at unsprung weighs and wondered if you know the weigh differences between the Girling 54 11" calipers/carriers and Girling 60 calipers/carriers? 
I know the Girling 54 10.1 caliper/carriers are right at 8.5 lbs each.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (rocconut)*

The PO has a lot of things wrong.
The Corrado G60 use Girling 54 calipers that are made to be used with caliper carriers made to be used with 11" rotors. The caliper carriers for a MKIII 10.1" and Corrado G60 calipers will mount to the same steering knuckle, BUT different caliper carriers are used for 10.1" and 11" calipers.
Girling 60 calipers and caliper carriers will bolt directly onto steering knuckles for a MKIII, and Corrado G60. The caliper carriers for a Audi Girling 60 are NOT THE SAME AS THOSE FOR A CORRADO G60 OR MKIII 10.1" calipers.
The MKIII 10.1" front brake pads have the same size and shape backing plate, and shape and size of friction material BUT, THERE ARE TWO LUGS ON THE SIDES OF THE BACKING PLATES THAT POSITION THE BRAKE PADS ON THE CALIPER CARRIERS AND THOSE LUGS ARE DIFFERENT SIZES. IT WOULD BE UNSAFE TO USE 10.1" brake pads on a 11" brake caliper for that reason. 11" brake pads could be modified to work safely on a 10.1" brake caliper by reducing the size of the lugs on the backing plates to be compatible with the 10.1" caliper carriers and calipers.
Audi Girling 60 brake pads are much larger than Girling 54 10.1" and girling 54 11" brake pads, and are not compatible is size to be used in either of the other size calipers.

I sold a pair of Audi Girling 60 calipers and caliper carriers earlier this year and shipping them by USPS Pirority Mail Large Flat Rate Box. With a set of well used brake pads, and caliper mounting bolts, the Girling 60s weighed 31lbs 8.2ozs in a box ready to ship. 
I sold a a pair of Corrado G60 calipers and caliper carriers a couple of weeks ago, and shipped them in a USPS Prioirty Mail Medium Flat Rate Box. Without brake pads, with caliper mounting bolts the Corrado G54 Girling 54s weighed 19lbs 15.4ozs in the box ready to ship.
Taking into consideration brake pads vs no brake pads, and the larger box with addition packaging weight, the calipers and carriers probably have a combined weight difference of about 10lbs a pair when comparing the Audi Girling 60s (29lbs) to Corrado G60 Girling 54s (19lbs).



_Modified by germancarnut51 at 4:36 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (germancarnut51)*

Well to clarify, I wanted to know if the G60's would bolt up to a 54 caliper bracket. I'm using 11" rotors, and as long as they bolt up to the 54 bracket I don't think there'll be a problem


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (Dubguy21)*

No, Audi 5000T Girling 60 dual piston calipers are longer than MKIII 10.1" Girling 54 single piston calipers and Corrado G60 11" Girling 54 single piston calipers, and THE CALIPER CARRIERS ARE DIFFERENT.
ONLY GIRLING 60 CALIPERS CARRIERS BOLT TO THE GIRLING 60 CALIPERS. YOU NEED THE GIRLING 60 CALIPER CARRIERS. 
All three caliper carriers will bolt to the same steering knuckle, but YOU NEED THE CALIPER CARRIERS DESIGNED TO WORK WITH THE SPECIFIC CALIPERS.
If you need a set of Girling 60 caliper carriers, I know where there are a pair of Girling 60s in a salvage yard. I could get the caliper carriers (2) and ship them to you for $60 shipped. I also have a pair of used Girling 60 calipers with carriers I could sell you for $110 shipped.


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (germancarnut51)*

I got my G60s from an audi 90 quatro 20v, the measurements are the same. I think it was something around 7.25 in, from bolt center to bolt center. I'm going to put them on today, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Girling 60's and 54's (Dubguy21)*

And how are you expecting the Corrado G60 Girling 54 single piston brake caliper carriers to hold the Audi Girling 60 brake pads? The Girling 60 brake pads are much longer than the Corrado G60 Girling 54 brake pads.
The Audi 90s that I've seen have single piston calipers and 10 5/8" brake rotors. They're Girling 54s, NOT Girling 60s.
Not saying you're wrong, just that's all that I've seen.
Post back when you're done with photos, so we can see what you did (sucess or failure).


----------

